# Peavey Heritage VTX 212 Guitar Amp W/footswitch



## can2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Peavey Heritage VTX 212 Guitar Amp W/footswitch
$450.00
This amp is a workhorse and weighs as much as one. For the Classic Rocker it's a must have...
Call or text 361-920-7376


----------

